#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  some Books from Heriot-Watt University, Department of Petroleum Engineering

## p_vah

Hi guys,


If someone needs one or more book from my list just post here what uploud server di you prefer and I will post it for you.

Drilling Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Formation Evaluation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Economics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Geoscience
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Production Technology 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Production Technology 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PVT & Phase Behaviour Of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Reservoir Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Reservoir Simulation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Well Test Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ThanksSee More: some Books from Heriot-Watt University, Department of Petroleum Engineering

----------


## dolatitv

Hello
Please shear following book:
PVT & Phase Behaviour Of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids
Reservoir Engineering
Reservoir Simulation
Well Test Analysis

Thank you in Advance

----------


## baouche

Hello
Please shear following book:

                                                  Formation Evaluation
                                                  Petroleum Geoscience
                                                  Reservoir Engineering
                                                 Reservoir Simulation
                                                  Well Test Analysis
                                                                                                                      Many Thanks

----------


## elbezzaz

hello
please share Petroleum* Economics book*
 thanks

----------


## 06pg22

PVT & Phase Behaviour Of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids

Please manage to use Google Drive for this purpose if possible. My id is 06pg22@gmail.com

thanks for your anticipated cooperation and contribution to this forum  :Smile:

----------


## skandoura

can i have production technology 1 and 2 please its is urgent

----------


## amahaminer

i  need these

Reservoir Engineering
Reservoir Simulation
Well Test Analysis

----------


## alpacino_h85

hi

 I need all books if it is possible plz share it foe me.

thanks

----------


## p_vah

I updated first post with link for download. Sorry for long delay. Enjoy

----------


## rcer

Hi p_vah,

Thanks for the upload, but the Drilling engineering book needs a password to open, and you forgot to provide the link for the "Well Test Analysis book"

Thanks again

rcer

----------


## p_vah

> Hi p_vah,
> 
> Thanks for the upload, but the Drilling engineering book needs a password to open, and you forgot to provide the link for the "Well Test Analysis book"
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> rcer



Thanks.
I add the link for well test and double check the archive? there are no any password. please reload it from 4shared maybe file is corrupted during download?

----------


## rcer

p_vah

Thanks for adding the well test link.

The archive from the Drilling engineering book is fine, and no problem extracting the PDF files.

However only the first 2 PDFs can be opened without a password all the other ones require a password to open.

Regards

rcer

----------


## p_vah

> p_vah
> 
> Thanks for adding the well test link.
> 
> The archive from the Drilling engineering book is fine, and no problem extracting the PDF files.
> 
> However only the first 2 PDFs can be opened without a password all the other ones require a password to open.
> 
> Regards
> ...



I checked all pdf in archive, sorry but there no password. 
maybe some one else write here about the same ploblem?
 If you want, i could send these pdf to yours email. Please provide it for me. ThanksSee More: some Books from Heriot-Watt University, Department of Petroleum Engineering

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## elbezzaz

hi hope you are very well
I need Que$tor 3013Q1 soft, I will be bleased if you send it to me bezzaznour@yahoo.fr 

thank you in advence.

----------


## amahaminer

Hello , i need Pipesim 2013

----------


## petroman44

Thank you very much

----------


## Shinwari

very nice books. a valuable contribution

----------


## kaliwaal

Thanks Dear for the useful books

----------


## juuuu

extremely helpful man..thanks!!

----------


## mangdadig

Thank you for  your sharing

----------


## mridul

links are dead

----------


## migueltm

Can any one upload again the ebooks?

----------


## migueltm

Sorry, the links work perfectly

----------


## cnwonye

Hello, I have tried to access the links posted, but it is leading no where.
I want to download the Petroleum Economics and Petroleum Geoscience books. Please help me out.

nwonye@gmail.com



Thanks so much.See More: some Books from Heriot-Watt University, Department of Petroleum Engineering

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thx dear

----------


## oiler

Thanks a lot..!

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Thanks...

----------


## asish joel

thanks bro.. for the books

----------

